# Led Safety "flares"



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...I'm clearly not as wise as a lot of folks on the forum, but I didn't know these LED Flares even existed unit about 4 weeks ago....now I can't say enough about them.

Not only are these great for having in your vehicle, in case of an emergency along a road, but they are also great for hikers (think how easy it would be for rescue helicopter to spot you with one of these at night!) and bicyclist, motorcycle riders, boaters, etc....

Even if you don't want to see the video entire video (6 mins) take 1 minute and watch the opening. This was my son's idea, as he is always saying how "old school" I am. So, Justin (my son) came up with the humorous opening to the video. Hope you get a kick out of it... 

Link to Video on YouTube

Link to Blog to read about LED Flares...then you can click the link from there to watch video.


----------

